# Barbecued Corpse



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

This guy is the main dish at my "Ghoul's Wedding Feast". He'll be going back on his spit after that gets an upgrade as well. This was done with plastic corpsing followed by naptha / silicone / paint / stain mixture, then some highlight painting.

*Images*









































*Image Album*


http://imgur.com/ynXJE


*Construction Video*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely gooey:jol:


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Yum! It's what's for dinner!


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's the spit, which is just roughed out at this point. I'll be ghouling this up very shortly.


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Thought I'd share my progress on the spit. Have a look!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=529654227196210


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

The movement is well done (no pun intended)


----------



## Montclair (Nov 20, 2007)

Ha! The skeleton is just a mock-up to test the movement. The spit arms took a long time to make. I'll be posting a full video on the project shortly.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

skelly looking good,love the texturing


----------

